# To Clyde



## Jagdish (Aug 14, 2003)

Sir:

I have red twice that Bob Bremer once told you in your studio that you were teaching better JKD than most jkd instrtuctors.
From a technical point of view: What was it that you were teaching? I think is a good compliment when everybody knows that ther only few guys that can make JKD work.

Yours,

Jagdish:rofl:


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 14, 2003)

it was  Glancing Salute but I'm not 100% sure.    He liked what I doing, or maybe the fact I stayed anchored  and fused with my action was probably what he keyed in on most.     He did make a very specific point of bringing it up tho, that I remember.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 14, 2003)

When I saw one of Dan Inosanto's senior students doing a variation of Returning the Storm, it made me realize that the Inosanto branch of JKD had retained some of the Kenpo roots Dan comes from.

So they think you are teaching JKD huh?  I  find that very interesting.  I was teaching Triggered Salute when my JKD partner commented on the similarities.

Later


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *When I saw one of Dan Inosanto's senior students doing a variation of Returning the Storm, it made me realize that the Inosanto branch of JKD had retained some of the Kenpo roots Dan comes from.
> 
> So they think you are teaching JKD huh?  I  find that very interesting.  I was teaching Triggered Salute when my JKD partner commented on the similarities.
> ...



I think Darting Mace looks very JKDish myself, it may have even been that technique that he was seeing as they are almost identical techniques in the first two moves (Glancing Salute), just done on a different plane of the Universal Pattern.   Those centerline vertical punches have applications everywhere.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## brianhunter (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *I think Darting Mace looks very JKDish myself, it may have even been that technique that he was seeing as they are almost identical techniques in the first two moves (Glancing Salute), just done on a different plane of the Universal Pattern.   Those centerline vertical punches have applications everywhere.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



So do you think a kenpoist would benefit from JKD? Or is it another example of just finding the same answers within our own system because they are there?


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> *So do you think a kenpoist would benefit from JKD? Or is it another example of just finding the same answers within our own system because they are there? *



It would only be of benefit if the practicioner wasn't getting taught the material and had to outsource for more info.   Personally, I don't see the need to train outside of Kenpo, as we well know LOL.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *It would only be of benefit if the practicioner wasn't getting taught the material and had to outsource for more info.   Personally, I don't see the need to train outside of Kenpo, as we well know LOL.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



As with any other system/style anywhere else.  That can apply everywhere and anytime.  :asian:


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 14, 2003)

I don't understand this JKD thing - I've watched an hour long Dan Inosanto JKD seminar/instructive thing on tape, and all the way though it he kept saying 'JKD is not a style, it's a concept' and was basically teaching a variety of martial arts in one school, and then also teaching people how to switch between them.

_But_, I then read or hear people saying 'That looks like JKD' or 'That's a JKD straight blast' or 'he used xyz move from JKD'.....so which is it?

Is it part eclecticism and part fixed syllabus, all fixed syllabus or entirely eclectic? If it's entirely eclectic, how can anything possibly 'look like JKD' or be 'similar to JKD'?

This has been confusing me for some time!  

Ian.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *I don't understand this JKD thing - I've watched an hour long Dan Inosanto JKD seminar/instructive thing on tape, and all the way though it he kept saying 'JKD is not a style, it's a concept' and was basically teaching a variety of martial arts in one school, and then also teaching people how to switch between them.
> 
> But, I then read or hear people saying 'That looks like JKD' or 'That's a JKD straight blast' or 'he used xyz move from JKD'.....so which is it?
> ...



Not being an active practicioner of JKD, I would have no idea.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## MJS (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> *So do you think a kenpoist would benefit from JKD? Or is it another example of just finding the same answers within our own system because they are there? *




I think that there is something that can be learned from every art.  If you find something in JKD that you like and that you can make work and add it to your training to make yourself more well rounded, go for it!


 Personally, I don't see the need to train outside of Kenpo, as we well know LOL.

Well, I guess we are all entitled to our opinions.  Fortunately, there are others that dont think like that!

Mike


----------



## Jagdish (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *I don't understand this JKD thing - I've watched an hour long Dan Inosanto JKD seminar/instructive thing on tape, and all the way though it he kept saying 'JKD is not a style, it's a concept' and was basically teaching a variety of martial arts in one school, and then also teaching people how to switch between them.
> 
> But, I then read or hear people saying 'That looks like JKD' or 'That's a JKD straight blast' or 'he used xyz move from JKD'.....so which is it?
> ...




Yes! It's very confusing. However this confusion comes from lacking of proper knowledge from the exposers.If you want to explain something then you must have enough skill not only to communicate but to know your thing. This last part is what most miss.

JKD has a physical style to express through. Their concept of liberalization come from the individual: not limiting himself to fight only in one way or within some rules.

Yours,

Jagdish:asian:


----------



## Doc (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *I don't understand this JKD thing - I've watched an hour long Dan Inosanto JKD seminar/instructive thing on tape, and all the way though it he kept saying 'JKD is not a style, it's a concept' and was basically teaching a variety of martial arts in one school, and then also teaching people how to switch between them.
> 
> But, I then read or hear people saying 'That looks like JKD' or 'That's a JKD straight blast' or 'he used xyz move from JKD'.....so which is it?
> ...


You are right. JKD is a "training concept" not a style. There are no techniques per se in JKD. Since Bruce Lee's passing many have taught their interpretation of the concept, adding techniques, transitions, grapling, etc. Wait! Doesn't that sound familiar?


----------



## Bill Lear (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *You are right. JKD is a "training concept" not a style. There are no techniques per se in JKD. Since Bruce Lee's passing many have taught their interpretation of the concept, adding techniques, transitions, grapling, etc. Wait! Doesn't that sound familiar? *



Doc,
What is your definition of a training style, a system, and an art? And, where does American Kenpo fit in?

Sincerely,
Billy :asian:


----------



## Elijah J. (Aug 17, 2003)

Billy, you're back!  Oh that is wonderful.  I see that both you and Clyde have those great knight shields for your picture when you post.  How do I get one?  I kind of liked Clyde's pony tail picture that he had up previous.  Too bad he switched huh?  Please get back to me Billy.  

Elijah


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elijah J. _
> *Billy, you're back!  Oh that is wonderful.  I see that both you and Clyde have those great knight shields for your picture when you post.  How do I get one?  I kind of liked Clyde's pony tail picture that he had up previous.  Too bad he switched huh?  Please get back to me Billy.
> 
> Elijah *



Hey Seig, ck this IP too, I just gotta feeling this is the same old thing again.

Clyde


----------



## Doc (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bill Lear _
> *Doc,
> What is your definition of a training style, a system, and an art? And, where does American Kenpo fit in?
> 
> ...


Well Sir,

*Style*

Individuality presented in a particular method of execution or expression.

*System*

An organized and coordinated method and/or procedure. The level and sophistication of that system varies.

*Art.*

The execution of a particular concept, as found in works of aesthetic value in a field or category of a *nonscientific* branch of learning. - Webster

In my opinion, there is no training style only personal style expressed within the context of an artistic endeavor. The martial arts are aptly named for its personal interpretation of an artistic ideal as symbolized by its teacher and passed to the student who in turn expresses it with their own personal style within the limitations of the art as taught.

The root of the so-called style comes from the Chinese who had only one martial science, but many different components that made up the whole. Different teachers chose to focus on particular aspects of the science creating personal training methods and focus. This has often been misinterpreted and translated as a particular style meaning their style of training. But this is a misuse of the term in translation. The teacher gives his personal method and what you do with it is your style or expression of the science.

Than, other cultures took license of the information, and began to interpret it artistically and not necessarily functionally, creating actual martial styles based in part on cultural/religious preferences and philosophies. But built within these arts is THE style. In other words you may not change the expression but must adhere to the style of the master and embrace it as your style as well. 

This is most common in the Okinawan/Japanese Traditional Disciplines, placing the emphasis on the style or how you perform over and above all else. The master of the discipline thus dictated the style. Anyone who deviated from the master had to break away because if you did not perform it exactly as the master dictated, you were not doing his style, therefore you had to break away and create your own style. It is these type arts that "lineage" became important, and is less so in more conceptual arts where "function over form" is the order of the day.

This is where most of the expressions and differences in style names came from. Anyone can create a style or art as it is today, but not everyone can create a functioning system and almost no one understands the science. The original science is not to be interpreted, only learned. Style, Art, System, are all subjective terms but science must be learned first before it may be deciphered or interpreted, and that excludes personal preferences. However, once it is learned, how you utilize it makes it a style. The major differences lie in whether your style is artistic, or scientific based in my opinion.

Your style is your expression. It may have as little or as much invested, as you desire. You may view an art and decide to express it yourself tomorrow. Whether it is good or bad will be determined by you, for it is your expression only. True science cannot be approached in the same manner. Its foundation must be learned from a competent source to establish a base for personal interpretation but only within the confines of the science itself.

Where American Kenpo fits depends upon the interpretation. The most common is the commercial version based on concepts of motion.  This is most like JKD which is a training concept, but AK is much more systematic, but still limited to the boundaries of its conceptual base of syllabus teaching. This is intentional to promote individual functional style over instructor preference because its overall goal is function by and for the individual first over artistic endeavors or the propagation of the style itself. This is why students of AK, in general, make its worse teachers. However there are some who have gone beyond the superficial and have taken their interpretation to significance, but because of their own personal intelligence and experience, not from the general conceptual syllabus.  As I have often said, the quality of American Kenpo lies in the hands of its good teachers, not in any written works of Ed Parkers guides to concepts.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 18, 2003)

Doc,
Iv'e read that you did not practice Motion based Kenpo. Could you explain what you do practice, or rather, what your base is. I think I practice motion based Kenpo but I'm not sure I understand what the alternative is. I am in Kenpo 2000 if that gives you any idea about where my head is at.
Just curious
Sean


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 18, 2003)

Interesting post!  I understand and agree with your "definitions" and conceptual framework, but I did not quite get the:



> _Orig Posted by Doc_
> 
> This is why students of AK, in general, make its worse teachers. However there are some who have gone beyond the superficial and have taken their interpretation to significance, but because of their own personal intelligence and experience, not from the general conceptual syllabus. As I have often said, the quality of American Kenpo lies in the hands of its good teachers, not in any written works of Ed Parkers guides to concepts.



I agree in that how could it be otherwise, for good or ill, in the context of "How good a teacher you are.  Your, "in general" statement ... as compared to what?  Any System's Instructors make their "own worst ... and own best teachers."   How could it be otherwise? 

Scratching my head cause I cannot think this early with no caffine yet.

-MB


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jagdish _
> *
> 
> I have red twice that Bob Bremer once told you in your studio that you were teaching better JKD than most jkd instrtuctors.
> *



something is definitely wrong here. How can a person blame to learn and teach *american kenpo* and end up receiving "better JKD teaching" from another person ???

shouldn't he SUPPOSE TO receive "better AMERICAN KENPO teaching" from that person ?

perhaps, JKD and American kenpo are the same name ???? or their techniques are the same ??????? I doubt it . 2 different styles

There are 2 possibilities

1- A person who gave that comment didn't know what he was talking. Perhaps, confused the different of 2 styles?????  OR

2-A person who gave that comment knew what he was talking and *the person who received that comment* does not teach *the ACTUAL american kenpo techniques* ????

I read some post HERE which mentioned about somebody in american kenpo *teach* or *show* weapon technique or any techniques of American Kenpo to Bruce lee.

I'll be very interested in hearing somebody mentioning about the SIMILIARITY techniques between american kenpo and JKD. Perhaps, they can tell me which techniques in JKD is the same or similar to American kenpo

Ooooop, Bruce Lee is not here any more. Perhaps, Bruce lee's top student can jump in and tell the different between JKD and American Kenpo.

One thing i know for FACT is  if the techniques of JKD and American Kenpo are the same, we would not have 2 different NAMES.

if you see any JKD instructor teach American Kenpo, only that instructor does that NOT BRUCE LEE

peace


----------



## Seig (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Hey Seig, ck this IP too, I just gotta feeling this is the same old thing again.
> 
> Clyde *


I'm looking into it.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I'm looking into it. *



Thanks

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Seig (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *something is definitely wrong here. How can a person blame to learn and teach *american kenpo* and end up receiving "better JKD teaching" from another person ???
> 
> shouldn't he SUPPOSE TO receive "better AMERICAN KENPO teaching" from that person ?
> ...


Bear in mind, Bruce Lee and Mr. parker spent a signifigant amount of time together, with Mr. Lee oftern staying in Mr. Parker's home.  There are bound to be commonalities.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *something is definitely wrong here. How can a person blame to learn and teach *american kenpo* and end up receiving "better JKD teaching" from another person ???
> 
> shouldn't he SUPPOSE TO receive "better AMERICAN KENPO teaching" from that person ?
> ...




I know exactly what I heard, and from who, and I do teach the AK curriculum, and have for many years.    I don't know why he made the comment he did, but he is well known in the original nucleus of JKD and studied directly with Bruce.    I would suggest a little more research on your part before making any statements.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Bear in mind, Bruce Lee and Mr. parker spent a signifigant amount of time together, with Mr. Lee oftern staying in Mr. Parker's home.  There are bound to be commonalities. *



Sooooo, if Bruce Lee and SGM Parker were to have fought, who do you think would have won and why (anyone)? Hmm, maybe this is another thread...

Ian.

(go on, indulge me, I love Celebrity Death Matches...!  )


----------



## cdhall (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Sooooo, if Bruce Lee and SGM Parker were to have fought, who do you think would have won and why (anyone)? Hmm, maybe this is another thread...
> 
> Ian.
> ...



satans.barber:

This question was addressed in Memories of Ed Parker by a 3rd party.  If the mods move this thread or you start a new one I'll post a reply there.


----------



## Seig (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Sooooo, if Bruce Lee and SGM Parker were to have fought, who do you think would have won and why (anyone)? Hmm, maybe this is another thread...
> 
> Ian.
> ...


Doug is correct, if you wish to pursue this thought process, please start a new thread, preferably in the Locker Room.


----------



## Jagdish (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *You are right. JKD is a "training concept" not a style. There are no techniques per se in JKD. Since Bruce Lee's passing many have taught their interpretation of the concept, adding techniques, transitions, grapling, etc. Wait! Doesn't that sound familiar? *




DOC:

What about BIL GEE,Straight Blast, etc.

I think there is physical techinques in JKD and actual framework and Structure but it was not weel taught.

Bruce used to say "Why should anyone to beat me?" :wink2: 

HMMMM: Very chinese thinking!

Yours ,

Jagdish


----------



## Jagdish (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jagdish _
> *DOC:
> 
> What about BIL GEE,Straight Blast, etc.
> ...




The sentence was "Why should teach anyone to beat me?"

Jagdish


----------



## Doc (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jagdish _
> *The sentence was "Why should teach anyone to beat me?"
> 
> Jagdish *


I'm really sorry sir, but I never seem to understand what it is you're trying to say. Sorry. Perhaps someone else can answer you.


----------



## Doc (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Interesting post!  I understand and agree with your "definitions" and conceptual framework, but I did not quite get the:
> Any System's Instructors make their "own worst ... and own best teachers."   How could it be otherwise?
> -MB *



Well of course youre right, but I come from an era where there were good teachers, better teachers, and great teachers. There were really no bad teachers because of what was required to actually become a teacher and the non-commercial nature of the arts available at the time. 

Instructors were purists who only took students they wanted and taught for the love of the art, and usually had another business or job. My first teacher did acupuncture and herbal medicine. Tom Naguchi from Shotokan delivered milk for the LA School District. Sea Oh Choi in 64 opened the first Hapkido School in the US but sold real estate during the day. All schools were dark during the day and only opened when the instructor got off work. 

The Tracys had a tremendous breakthrough and hand in creating an industry when they created the commercial martial art school and ushered in the professional martial arts teacher. As such, Kenpo as most know it, was conceived to be a commercial vehicle specifically designed to impart limited personal survival skills and knowledge. 

The majority of those few who move through the ranks to black, remain at that commercial level of knowledge with rare exception because of even rarer good teachers. It is also why some of these same instructors are so vehement in defending their position, only to in some cases quietly later seek outside study to improve their knowledge and skills not covered in their study. Many even change arts taking their kenpo ranks with them. I don't think anyone would argue with the fact that kenpo has waaay too many 5ths and up (master) ranks due to the commercial nature of the vehicle.


----------



## Doc (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Doc,
> Iv'e read that you did not practice Motion based Kenpo. Could you explain what you do practice, or rather, what your base is. I think I practice motion based Kenpo but I'm not sure I understand what the alternative is. I am in Kenpo 2000 if that gives you any idea about where my head is at.
> Just curious
> Sean *


Although some misunderstand what I mean when I say "motion," it is not to be confused with "movement." All physical activities "move." It is "how" that movement is imparted and taught. Most in American Kenpo use Ed Parker's "motion concept" as a base of their instruction as he dictated. That concept was created specifically to ficillitate flexibility for instructors and students alike, the majority of which he saw rarely. The art was intentionally conceptual in nature for that reason. Specifics require specific instruction overseen by a knowledgeabe source on a regular basis, and constant correction.

Sublevel Four Kenpo is my interpretation as taught to me by Ed Parker. To use a sports analogy, it is more like professional football, basketball, or any high level physical activity. That is it is anatomically based.

A football coach will teach you the one way to attack the blocking sled based on known body mechanics and proper movement. In professional sports results are important, but maximum results are everything. Whatever the activity coaches over the years have determined and proven the one way to optimize physical skills for maximum results, with no room for artistic personal preference. You come out of the blocks because we already know the best way to do it, now you have to learn it. This is teaching from an "anatomical efficient" perspective and strict human anatomy dictates all movement. SubLevel Four is "anatomically based' and is easily demonstrated. An articel on the subject was presented to MartialTalk. If they do ot use it I will post it here.


----------



## Wes Idol (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Sooooo, if Bruce Lee and SGM Parker were to have fought, who do you think would have won and why (anyone)? Hmm, maybe this is another thread...
> 
> Ian.
> *



Ian, 

People who were there, Mike Pick being one of them, recalled Parker moving Lee around with ease.  In fact, there is a sweep at the end of one of our Brown Belt Techniques that Parker used on Lee....from what has been shared with me, it was a nasty fall.

Respectfully, 

WI, HI
UKS


----------



## Jagdish (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *I'm really sorry sir, but I never seem to understand what it is you're trying to say. Sorry. Perhaps someone else can answer you. *




Sir:

I beg your pardon if i did not express myself clearly. Actually i made a double post and i think you only red the last one.

What i was trying to say is that your are asserting that there are no techiques per se in JKD. However, there are like the bil gee, straight blast, pak sao, lopsao,etc.

Interpretation comes when some things have been left out, which happened in JKD. It is the result of the traditional chinese mentality Bruce Lee had. He's attitude was "Why should i teach someone to beat me?"

The fact is that there are only few ways of doing things right and trying to interpret could lead to wrong ways and results.

I hope this time is clear, and sorry again.

I must add that i really appreciate and enjoy your opinions & posts.

Yours,

Jagdish:asian:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Bear in mind, Bruce Lee and Mr. parker spent a signifigant amount of time together, with Mr. Lee oftern staying in Mr. Parker's home.  There are bound to be commonalities. *



have 3 questions for you

1-Did somebody tell you about Bruce lee's staying in Parker's house or you DID actually WITNESS this happened?

2-If somebody stay in your house and it doesn't matter if they study american kenpo or another style, they will *move* like you ?????

3- "There are bound to be commonalities". Can you tell me the "commonalities" which JKD and AK SHARE??? 

thank you


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *I know exactly what I heard, and from who, and I do teach the AK curriculum, and have for many years.    I don't know why he made the comment he did, but he is well known in the original nucleus of JKD and studied directly with Bruce.    I would suggest a little more research on your part before making any statements.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



have a few comments

1- I can't really tell whether you teach the AK curriculum or not. I guess you ONLY know that. No implication

2-If *he* is well known in JKD and studied with Bruce Lee, i'm not really suprised because Bruce Lee had many students while he still was alive

3-I'm really suprised when he told you about your JKD teaching. Perhaps, he didn't know that he was in AK session NOT JKD session ?????

4- it is certainly beyond my understand when he made such comment during an AK session. It is like he orders a cheese burger with COKE in DMV office ????

Perhaps, somebody tells *him* to order a cheese burger at Macdonal or fast food restaurant NOT DMV office? OR he sees the sign "you can place your cheese burger with COKE at DMV office. We don't cook it until you order it" in DMV office

 
 No bad feeling


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I'm looking into it. *



please let me know what you FIND out too because i want to know what my IP address is. Thank you


----------



## kenpo_cory (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *SubLevel Four is "anatomically based' and is easily demonstrated. An articel on the subject was presented to MartialTalk. If they do ot use it I will post it here. *



I have an old article that you wrote, hope you don't mind that I posted it. I got this from my instructor who used it once upon a time in his online martial arts magazine. 

Kenpo Sub-Level Four

By Ron Chapél, Ph.D. 

To start off let me assume because this is a selective media, most of you have a fair working knowledge of the martial arts. Unfortunately, few have a significant handle on the nature and substance of "American Kenpo." So let me digress for just a moment and share with you a fairly definitive description of the "parent" of all American Kenpo. 

Ed Parker's American Kenpo is not a style of the martial arts. It is a system of learning that has a codified curriculum of time and order specific material and constituent concepts, principles, and vocabulary designed to acquaint or provide you with a base of knowledge to ultimately allow you to create your own style. 

Mr. Parker's system is a ninety-five percent conceptual product of the mind of Ed Parker and is only superficially related to his previous training under Professor Kwai Sun Chow. This distinction is important because it removes those who have never studied directly with Ed Parker to a position that would make any rational criticism of his art at best superficial and uninformed. This fact also holds true for some who have studied with Mr. Parker. 

Indeed, if one has read and understood all of Mr. Parker's books they would only have scratched the surface of the depth of this man's thought process. In fact, most who studied with him were taught what I choose to call the "commercial system." This "commercial" system was and is in itself rather extensive and extremely demanding on its practitioners both physically and intellectually. 

Before you kenpo practitioners gather a lynch mob, consider this within its historical context. It is historically accepted that all martial arts spring from the Chinese Arts. The Chinese Arts were all inclusive encompassing all manner of striking, grappling, breathing, healing, religion, exercise, and more. 

As the arts spread throughout the world, different countries attempted to claim the arts as their own for various nationalistic reasons. As this occurred these entities seemed to choose one or two particular aspect of the Chinese Arts they wanted to specialize in performing. 

The Koreans chose the more dramatic and spectacular kicking and minored in joint locks. The Okinawan's expressed an interest in Chinese deep breathing techniques and to a lesser extent, nerve strikes. As the migration continued a different phenomenon started to take place. The host countries in exporting their already limited art forms chose to water them down again to mass consumption "sport arts" and of course for secrecy. Jiu-Jitsu became the sport Judo. The Okinawan's nerve strike system became "sport art" Japanese shotokan. Countries even created sport arts within their own borders. From Hapkido and Tang Soo Do comes Tae Kwon Do. So you see my case for a watered down "commercial" Ed Parker System for mass appeal can be easily made. 

This is not a criticism. I personally believe that the best of Ed Parker's System does not lend itself well to the commercial market. Other more abstract, superficial, "jump high - punch hard" styles are indeed made for the commercial market, and their success is not surprising. Limited intellect, maximum sweat. What could be easier ? Anyone who has read Mr. Parker's latest books would recognize immediately how much the possession of a college education would enhance ones ability to grasp some very intellectually demanding material. And just think, this is the superficial art ! 

One of the unique things about Ed Parker's American Kenpo is its advocacy of the principle of TAILORING. Tailoring has allowed thousands of kenpoists throughout the world to interpret and practice this innovative system without fear of invalidation by anyone. However, this also brought the system in most instances down to its lowest common denominator. This practice allowed the art to be taught and allowed practitioners to train at whatever level they were capable of, or chose to study. Mr. Parker felt everyone should be graded on the basis of his ability and educational background. This is what accounts for the wide disparity in kenpo practitioner's skill and knowledge. 

Mr. Parker felt that physical principles and sound concepts of motion form your basic knowledge and that any exploration that uses these guidelines couldn't be wrong. He encouraged all of his students to study his system and its principles, to interpret them, that is, TAILOR them and create their own style. 

From this perspective, there is no absolute "right" way to perform kenpo. Granted there are errors in kenpo, but these are errors of physics and body mechanics. They are not errors because some higher authority declares them to be errors. Indeed one of Mr. Parker's greatest contributions to the martial arts and to learning was to liberate the martial arts from the age of superstition and heresy. With Mr. Parker, anything was valid if it conformed to sound physical principles. 

But Mr. Parker limited most of his teaching to "superficial commercial" material. Remember, these are my words, and understand I'm speaking as someone who along with Ed Parker Jr. was exposed to the "higher" level of Mr. Parker's art. Ed Parker's System, even on a superficial commercial level is devastating, complex, and extremely demanding. The martial arts community short of seeing the Master in his physical intellectual equinox has rarely seen Mr. Parker's higher level of kenpo. Many of us as students of Mr. Parker have definitely felt the higher levels of kenpo. But most could not duplicate Mr. Parker's results because Mr. Parker kept a tremendous amount of knowledge to himself. 

Sub-Level FOUR©, What is it ? 

Sub-Level 4© derives its name from the 4 distances in combat outlined in Ed Parker's Infinite Insights Textbooks. Knowledgeable individuals will immediately recognize Distance 4 is CONTACT MANIPULATION. (Distance 1 -- out of range; Distance 2 -- within range; Distance 3 -- contact penetration; Distance 4 contact manipulation). Nevertheless, the skilled kenpoist can enhance his prowess by learning a sub category of Distance 4 (hence the term sub-level 4©). This sub category is CONTROL MANIPULATION or SUB-LEVEL FOUR©. 

Sub-Level 4© (Control Manipulation) is a series of finite principles working in consort with each other to produce what Mr. Parker called, "The ultimate aim of the advanced kenpo practitioner...To so completely dominate your opponent as to significantly control his bodily actions, over and above his control and while doing so, have complete mastery of the level of destruction of the circumstance." Although Mr. Parker rarely spoke publicly in any detail about the use of control releases, locks, or nerve activation's, these are an integral part of his system . 

To validate this relationship I suggest you examine Volume # 3 of Ed Parker's Infinite Insights. At the end of chapter 2 on page 4 you'll find the organizational chart of the basics of the system broken down into 5 basic categories. The fifth and least known is Specialized Moves and Methods. On page # 174 is the categorical breakdown of Specialized Moves within Specialized Moves. You'll notice among the listings are joint locks, twist, throws, and others. 

I think it is important to elaborate briefly on the sub category "other" that was referred to above. These techniques refer to the nervous system disruption activation's that Mr. Parker rarely discussed. To reach these levels of execution, the techniques must be brought back to a specific sequential methodology with subsequent constituent principles and concepts that will ultimately allow the practitioner to transcend into the advanced level of American Kenpo. Interestingly enough, when the self defense techniques are executed under the previously described guidelines, the nerve activation's to knowledgeable people are quite evident. However, method of execution, timing, and circumstance play a major role in nerve and pressure point activation's, and just "knowing" the technique is not enough. 

Sub-Level 4© integrates Cavity Presses and activation's commonly referred to as "nerve strikes." To verify Mr. Parker's practice of nervous system disruptions, examine archive pictures of Mr. Parker performing any technique that requires grabbing of the limbs, and you will notice his use of his finger tips to activate heart, lung, and other nerves on the associated meridians. He almost never explained these actions. 

Overall, Kenpo practitioners who study the Sub-Level 4© material will be challenged. Even though there may be many "tailored" ways to perform a base kenpo technique, and even though those techniques are not wrong, they may not allow for a successful application of Sub-Level 4©. In order to achieve Sub-Level 4© mastery, the kenpo practitioner must master the particular sequential flow for the technique outlined in the Phase One manuals. All of these things can be executed within the sequential flow of the technique, or can be removed from the base and executed singularly and independent of other movements. It literally allows many more options within the technique sequence and moves the practitioner from "Contact Manipulation" to the supreme level of "Control Manipulation." 

Ed Parker Jr. and I are the only ones to have worked on and studied this material for many years under the tutelage of Ed Parker, Sr. and have continued after his death. This and subsequent writings are dedicated to the spirit of continuous learning and questioning that Mr. Parker gave to all of us in Kenpo, and in no way is meant to demean or suggest that someone else's interpretations of kenpo is wrong. 

In part two we'll discuss the Sub-Level FOUR© Jiu-Jitsu connection, delve into a little Chin-Na and explore some basic vocabulary, as well as breakdown some techniques. 



Your Brother in Kenpo and the Arts, 

Ron Chapél 
Executive Director, 
Ed Parker Institute Los Angeles: 213-506-1027 or 213-935-7853


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *i want to know what my IP address is*



Under XP or 2k:

start -> run -> 'cmd' -> 'ipconfig'

Ian.


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Under XP or 2k:
> 
> start -> run -> 'cmd' -> 'ipconfig'
> ...



OR

http://www.whatismyipaddress.com/


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *OR
> 
> http://www.whatismyipaddress.com/ *



If you're sat at your gateway, yes, else, no.

Ian.


----------



## Seig (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *have 3 questions for you
> 
> 1-Did somebody tell you about Bruce lee's staying in Parker's house or you DID actually WITNESS this happened?
> ...


1.)  Yes some one told me, Mr. Parker did.  He mentioned it in his books.

2.) If someone stays in my house frequently or for extended amounts of time, yes, they will start to move like me,  I love Kenpo, it's what I do.  I share it with whomever I can, whenever I can.  Besides, I don't remember me saying that Mr. Parker moved like Bruce Lee or vice versa.

3.) Since I have never studied JKD I cannot be specific.  I have spoken with several JKD instructors and they seem to see similiarites between what I do and what they do.  I couls go on and be a smart *** and point out that _all_ martial arts have commonalities, but see no need to do so.  Here's another piece of trivia for you though.  Danny Inosanto is and was a Parker AK black belt before he ever even met Bruce Lee.  Maybe that explains some more of why so many people that teach JKD see the similarities between our arts.


----------



## Seig (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *please let me know what you FIND out too because i want to know what my IP address is. Thank you *


Go to a command prompt and type winipcfg /all
It'll tell  you your IP, I'm not posting it.


----------

